# Disappearing 3rd Row Headrests?



## littlD

Saw this in Daerik's video, one of the reasons I pulled the trigger, and I corrected the thread title, it's the 3rd row seats shown:

Jump to 0:41 in Daerik's Ride Along


----------



## JWardell

I noticed those as well, I get the feeling the rear seats are just prototypes right now but it would be very nice to have hide-away headrests that you don't need to stick somewhere else when not in use


----------



## Gwgans

Something needing fixing caught his eye, maybe he saw a way to embigen the third row space or noticed the missing headrests.


----------



## Jeffand

The rear seats in the model Y are not the production seats.
Reason one: You can't see the child seat anchors on the back of the seat. On the model 3 these are located on the upper deck behind the seat.
Reason Two: In the back of the seat top near the center you can see a slot. This slot is in the same location as the model 3's rear seat. This is how the seat is locked into position in a model 3. 
The rear seat in the model Y reveal car is most likely from a model 3, with some modifications in the production version.


----------

